# BOOK: Long Shot By Azad Cudi



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I saw this being talked about on a website a week ago, picked up a copy a few days later (released 2-12-19) and I'm 76 pages into it. It took 3 pages for me to say, wow, this is going to be a good book.

It's the story of a Kurd sniper defending his homeland against ISIS. Women also fight to defend their country along side men, all you need to be is 18. I won't give away anymore, but this guy was a journalist before signing up to fight, so his writing skills are good, his story is better.

I will say this; if more people (Americans) knew what folks in other countries had to endure, we might not complain about little things like when our cable tv goes out for 2 hours or the lines at the super market are long.

At page 76 I'll give this 4 out of 5 stars. (I haven't got to the photos yet) :tango_face_wink:


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm a bit over half way through this now, still liking it and learning a few things as well. The amazing thing about his story, he's learned a lot about life, death and human emotion at a very young age, all because he served with his fellow countrymen (and women) defending his homeland.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those Kurds seem nice. Hope Turkey dont manage to kill them all.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm 2 chapters from done with this book and it has kept my interest. I will say this, it's not as much about being a sniper and making long or hard shots as it is about his time in the war fighting ISIS with his Kurdish group. It'd just as much about what he went through, the struggles of war, death and living beyond it all. It gets deeper in the last 5-6 chapters about his personal struggles with it all. And... it does have some points that a prepper could benefit from.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Finished the last chapter this morning, in the waiting room while wifey was getting a colonoscopy. 

The book is a deep read, but well written so it doesn't seem like it's tough to understand. Azad doesn't hold back on how it feels to be in war, the pain of not eating but staying in the fight to defend his country. I feel it's a good book to read that could open the eyes of anyone who asked the question, "what's it like in combat"? 

This was also a quick read because it keeps your interest and his story is an original one.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Looked on iBooks and it $25, is it that good bookworm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Kurds have been screwed over, ever since WWI, and without a home of their own. The Turks hate them, so that is a plus in the favor of the Kurds. 
I am all for the Kurds and I hope that America keeps supporting them; and that will happen as long as President Trump is office. 
But after that, they will be abandoned again, if history is any guide.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Kurds have been screwed over, ever since WWI, and without a home of their own. The Turks hate them, so that is a plus in the favor of the Kurds.
> I am all for the Kurds and I hope that America keeps supporting them; and that will happen as long as President Trump is office.
> But after that, they will be abandoned again, if history is any guide.


Saddam gassed the hell outa those poor folks...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Saddam gassed the hell outa those poor folks...


Turkey is just as bad, here is some of what they have done to the Kurds.






...







Sometimes they warn the people to get out, and sometimes they don't, before they bomb and strafe. That last shot is from 2016, so it is recent.
http://By Nedim Yılmaz - [MEDIA=fli...mons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=50820735


----------

